# Flying Bike From The 60's



## classic33 (23 Aug 2014)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQq72OvEGcw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## raleighnut (23 Aug 2014)

Some great links at the end as well


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2014)

Designer of that apparantly went over to solar power for one of his projects.


----------



## EltonFrog (24 Aug 2014)

I wonder why that idea never took off.





Yes, that's my duffle coat....thanks.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2014)

CarlP said:


> I wonder why that idea never took off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gossamer Albatross ring a bell?


----------



## TheDoctor (24 Aug 2014)

Looks like it's barely making it out of ground effect.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 Jan 2016)

TheDoctor said:


> Looks like it's barely making it out of ground effect.


I would have to agree, looks like a bumpy ride.


----------



## Illaveago (15 Jan 2016)

Is that Alan Partridge in the beginning of the first clip?


----------

